# replacement rooflight



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've bought a replacement rooflight cover (the perspex square windup rooflight in the centre of the van)
The current one is only single skin and has a piece out of the corner.

Has anyone done this job and able to offer advice on how to tackle it?
Can it be done from the inside or do I need a ladder to get on the roof??

Cheers


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Cheshiregordon, 

Please can you let me know the manufacturer and model of the rooflight you have so we can help point you in the right direction.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have replaced a few & all of those I replaced were secured from the inside but I do not know what model you are replacing, it could be different.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure of the nodel other than its a std Hymer fit as follows:-
HYMER LARGE ROOFLIGHT GREY TINT 800x500mm (HOLE SIZE)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Cheshiregordon, 

When you said square in your first post, I thought you would be referring to a small 40cm x 40cm rooflight.

This dome as you say is the main Hymer rooflight, made by Polyplastic if i'm not mistaken.

Does the parts diagram below help you, as this should be the same for your rooflight. If not, let me know your Hymer serial number and I will see whats listed specifically for your motorhome.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the diagram - looking at the rooflight in the raised position from the inside the van it is difficult to see how the rooflight is secured to the arms and hence how to remove them!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Is it just the perspex cover you are replacing or are you doing the whole frame as well?
If it is they type in the diagram then you need to remove a C clip from each of the four pivoting connection points. You need to get up on the roof to do it.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

hi Bill - yes its just the perspex cover! couldn't see what type of fastening was used!
Thanks


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi on my b544 i have removed the bathroom roof light many times to clean it,it appears to be the same as the middle roof light, they are retained by (on mine ) 8mm starlock washers. You will need to do this on the roof,


----------



## GARYSTIGER955i (Oct 1, 2012)

I have recently replaced my single skin with brownhills double skin skylight, it was an easy job..


----------

